# MCI Wins Customer Service Award



## mrfirkin (4 August 2005)

Guys,

Hats off to Megan representing MCI's STAR TRADER software.

I was begining to wonder why they hadn't called me lately. They usually ring me up to hassell me at least twice a month.

Today the charming Megan called me. It appears that Megan is unable to understand the meaning of the word NO.

After politely explaining to Megan that I was not interested in this software
at any price she called me a loser and hung up.   

What a first class act MCI is. 

Hey Megan, wonder who the REAL loser is?  : 

Cheers,
Mrfirkin


----------



## Pastor (4 August 2005)

bwhahahaha, geez they're on to it aint they....I too was receiving at least a phone call once a week, the last offer they had was $3000 up front, and the remaining $5,900 once you pass $30,000 for 12 months.  Oh and they gave me a special pass so I could see a demo online...    it was exciting let me tell you!  Maybe if I hold off long enough I'll get the software for what its really worth    

Pastor


----------



## mrfirkin (4 August 2005)

Hi Pastor,

I was taken back by the parting comment from Megan. Imagine being married to it?  : 

Just goes to show the true colours of this company MCI

Way back in the early 90's and old friend of mine parted with $2000.00AUS
for a horse racing program. It turned out to be a scam.

Wonder why all these scammers and losers seem to be based in Queensland?

Cheers,
Paul.


----------

